# iMac G5 et condensateur défectueux



## kathy h (12 Juillet 2005)

Il ne fait plus aucun doute aujourd'hui que certains iMac G5 ( fabriqués fin 2004) ont des problèmes de carte mère et ce problème serait lié à des condensateurs defectueux.

Mon iMac G5 en fait malheureusement partie,  et il est au SAV depuis plus de 10 jours pour changement de carte mère.

Un article  sur ce problème chez notre voisin : http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2005-07-12#11273

Je précise que ce problème est indépendant du problème du bruit ( mon iMac était silencieux )


----------



## kathy h (13 Juillet 2005)

serais-je la seule ici à avoir un iMac G5 dont la carte mère à dû être changé? il parît qu'en ce moment  c'est l'écatombe ... 

voilà 3 semaines que mon iMac est au SAV, la nouvelle carte mère est enfin arrivée, mais le SAV garde mon iMac encore 48 heures pour essais , et puis comme demain c'est le 14 juillet et que vendredi et bien ils sont fermés,  je ne récupère mon ordi que lundi  

Un conseil : si vous avez un iMac G5 revA essayé de regarder les condensateurs ( voir la photo sur le lien que je donne dans mon premier post) si ça ressemble à ça, il est temps de s'inquièter ...


----------



## kitetrip (13 Juillet 2005)

Une image pour illuster l'horreur :


----------



## jaguymac (13 Juillet 2005)

J'ai ouvert mon imac G5 il y a 2 semaines justement pour controler l'état des condensateurs. Pour l'instant tout est ok, aucun n'est gonflé ou ne fuit. Mon imac est d'octobre 2004.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juillet 2005)

Mon iMac G5 de septembre 2004 se porte comme un charme.


----------



## kathy h (13 Juillet 2005)

Le mien je l'ai acheté fin janvier 2005 mais je ne connais pas sa date de fabrication.

tout ce que je sais c'est que la carte mère était HS

Edit : je précise que mon iMac était parfaitement silencieux et que je n'avais donc aucun problème de bruit.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2005)

Je continue à dormir sur mes deux oreilles, et ne suis pas _touché_ par les news de MacBidouille, qui une fois de plus donnent l'impression de jeter de l'huile sur le feu lorsqu'un problème, _plus ou moins_ important, est constaté par des membres de leur forum... 

La réaction naturelle de tout un chacun à la suite de news de ce type, est de croire implicitement qu'une grande majorité de machines est touchée. Les réactions sur les forums ne sont pas tout, puisqu'en général on vient sur ces espaces de discussion pour relater un problème. Plus rarement pour dire que tout va bien. D'où cette impression que les iMac sortent d'usine dans un état défectueux dans leur grande majorité.

Bref, rien de nouveau sous le soleil de MacBidouille.


----------



## kathy h (14 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je continue à dormir sur mes deux oreilles, et ne suis pas _touché_ par les news de MacBidouille, qui une fois de plus donnent l'impression de jeter de l'huile sur le feu lorsqu'un problème, _plus ou moins_ important, est constaté par des membres de leur forum...
> 
> La réaction naturelle de tout un chacun à la suite de news de ce type, est de croire implicitement qu'une grande majorité de machines est touchée. Les réactions sur les forums ne sont pas tout, puisqu'en général on vient sur ces espaces de discussion pour relater un problème. Plus rarement pour dire que tout va bien. D'où cette impression que les iMac sortent d'usine dans un état défectueux dans leur grande majorité.
> 
> Bref, rien de nouveau sous le soleil de MacBidouille.



Mes infos ne viennent pas que de macbidouille mais de plusieurs revendeurs Apple  ( dont un de confiance ) qui m'a expliqué que de nombreux iMac G5 de cette prériode ( donc pas les autres) ont ce problème et  qu'il peut survenir apres plusieurs mois d'utilsation sans problème et sans aucun bruit.
J'étais la premi§ère à défendre l'iMac G5 mais je pense qu'il y a un véritable problème qu'on ne peut plus ignorer au moins avec la Rev A 
Et même si effectivement la majorité des iMac G5 n'ont pas de problème, je trouve qu'entre les problèmes de bruit et ceux des condensateurs ou carte mère HS ( problèmes différents ) ça fait quand même beaucoup..... ce n'est donc pas exceptionnel  , il est important de  le souligner .


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mes infos ne viennent pas que de macbidouille mais de plusieurs revendeurs Apple  ( dont un de confiance ) qui m'a expliqué que de nombreux iMac G5 de cette prériode ( donc pas les autres) ont ce problème et  qu'il peut survenir apres plusieurs mois d'utilsation sans problème et sans aucun bruit.
> J'étais la premi§ère à défendre l'iMac G5 mais je pense qu'il y a un véritable problème qu'on ne peut plus ignorer au moins avec la Rev A
> Et même si effectivement la majorité des iMac G5 n'ont pas de problème, je trouve qu'entre les problèmes de bruit et ceux des condensateurs ou carte mère HS ( problèmes différents ) ça fait quand même beaucoup..... ce n'est donc pas exceptionnel  , il est important de  le souligner .



On est d'accord.  Je n'aime juste pas la manière dont l'info est traitée et montée en épingle du côté de chez MacBidouille. Les citer est leur faire trop d'honneur.


----------



## Zheng He (14 Juillet 2005)

Et alors si on rajoute ça , c'est la totale.


----------



## kathy h (23 Juillet 2005)

Et bien mon iMac G5 est revenu à la maison ( après 3 semaines de SAV) changement de la carte mère  et tout roule de nouveau;

Aujourd'hui en ajoutant une barette de mémoire j'ai pu admirer la carte mère et j'ai vu les condensateurs, cette fois ci ils n'étaient plus gonflés, pourvu que ça dur


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Il ne fait plus aucun doute aujourd'hui que certains iMac G5 ( fabriqués fin 2004) ont des problèmes de carte mère et ce problème serait lié à des condensateurs defectueux.
> 
> Mon iMac G5 en fait malheureusement partie,  et il est au SAV depuis plus de 10 jours pour changement de carte mère.
> 
> ...


Je confirme,étant dans le milieu de la fabrication électronique que les condensateurs de la marque Nichicon c'est de ma M... ils aiment la gonflette  
Nous les avons nous même abandonnés au plus vite .... il y en a donc en service ... mais chuuuut! bouche cousue sur la chose! .. c'est la dure loi du milieu ...


----------



## debelix (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Mon Imac G5 datant de fin octobre, il n'y avait pas de raison que j'échappe aux condensateurs défectueux. C'est fait depuis fin Juin. Je me suis résigné à appeler Apple le 12/07 (je bénéficie d'applecare). Avec le pont du 14 et temps qu'une carte mère soit dispo, le technicien de chez maintronic est passé aujourd'hui. Tout va bien maintenant.
Pour info il y avait 7 condensateurs de bombés. Les techniciens de chez apple font comme s'ils ne connaissaient pas le pb au tél. Il m'ont fait faire une serie de tests. je savais très bien ce qu'avait ma machine pour avoir lu tous les messages sur ce sujet. je les laissés faire. Ca m'a couté quand même 3 coup de fil. j'ai l'impression que c'est la technique d'Apple pour ne pas reconnaitre le pb.

Ah oui, le technicien ne change que la carte mère pas la midplane. Il y a une bonne dizaine de vis à enlever, le module blutooth, bref j'ai trouvé que c'était pas simple. 

Mon Imac était silencieux (moins que mon G4). Apparament pas de différence de ce côté. Ni plus, ni moins.


----------



## kathy h (25 Juillet 2005)

debelix a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon Imac G5 datant de fin octobre, il n'y avait pas de raison que j'échappe aux condensateurs défectueux. C'est fait depuis fin Juin. Je me suis résigné à appeler Apple le 12/07 (je bénéficie d'applecare). Avec le pont du 14 et temps qu'une carte mère soit dispo, le technicien de chez maintronic est passé aujourd'hui. Tout va bien maintenant.
> Pour info il y avait 7 condensateurs de bombés. Les techniciens de chez apple font comme s'ils ne connaissaient pas le pb au tél. Il m'ont fait faire une serie de tests. je savais très bien ce qu'avait ma machine pour avoir lu tous les messages sur ce sujet. je les laissés faire. Ca m'a couté quand même 3 coup de fil. j'ai l'impression que c'est la technique d'Apple pour ne pas reconnaitre le pb.
> ...



c'était le même cas de figure que toi : iMac silencieux mais condo defecteux , carte mère changée en tout je suis restée 3 semaines sans mon iMac à cause du pont du 14 juillet également.


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

debelix a dit:
			
		

> Les techniciens de chez apple font comme s'ils ne connaissaient pas le pb au tél.
> ...  j'ai l'impression que c'est la technique d'Apple pour ne pas reconnaitre le pb.


C'est la technique de TOUS LES FABRICANTS de taire les problèmes techniques sur leurs produits ...(Mon entreprise est constructrice donc je connais bien le problème des vices cachés   ) ... il y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours 

Le pourquoi est évident non? ... réparer peut occasionner la faillite d'une entreprise
Donc on ne s'occupe à résoudre les problèmes que dans les seuls cas suivants:
- ceux qui osent se plaindre mais à condition qu'ils pèsent suffisament dans le chiffre d'affaire 
- s'il y a de graves conséquences sur la vie des personnes ou des biens de grande valeur (batteries incendiaires par exemple)
- si la presse écrite ou les médias s'en mèlent et peuvent nuire à la réputation de la marque 

Dans ce dernier cas les constructeurs ont d'ailleurs appris à tirer parti de ces malfaçons en renversant l'info ... lorsque l'on annonce "Apple fait rentrer quelques millions de batteries défectueuses" signifie en fait "nous vendons des millions d'appareils" et signifie aussi "nous sommes des constructeurs honnêtes nous!!" ... cela se transforme donc en PUB ... vous comprenez le mécanisme? ... génial non?  :love: 

Moralité .. il ne sert strictement à rien de râler entre nous ... il faut attaquer ... par le dessus ... c'est-à-dire la direction générale
Faites le d'ailleurs pour n'importe quel appareil ... dénoncez toujours le problème à la direction pas à l'employé qui n'a aucun pouvoir de décision et qui défendra bec et ongle l'indéfendable de peur de perdre son job


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juillet 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Et alors si on rajoute ça , c'est la totale.


C'est le cas pour TOUS les appareils à ventilation forcée ... la poussière est aspirée et est éjectée si tout va bien ou s'amoncelle aux endroits qui bloquent le cheminement normal des poussières
Ouvre un pc .. et tu seras servi!
Si la maison est bien tenue le problème sera moins prononcé
Retenons donc que c'est la faute des femmes si certains Mac chauffent après un certain temps  

 :love:  :love:


----------

